# Drill Bit Sharpner Question



## Johnathan (Apr 26, 2006)

Being reminded from another post, this is something that I do not have in my shop as of yet. I don't mind spending good money if the product is great. Please let me know which ones on the market you prefer. Thanks again for helping me spend my money.

I've seen them at Lowes and Sears and other store alike, just need to know which one is the best. Thanks again!


----------



## Dario (Apr 26, 2006)

Go for the Drill Doctor


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 26, 2006)

Johnathan, any of the DrillDoctors are good, but the 750 (on Amazon now for ~$80) comes with attachment for bits over 1/2". It's an additional attachment for the 500.


----------



## leehljp (Apr 26, 2006)

If it were not for the DD, I would still be using a bench grinder and a good guide. Go to Amazon and look up the DD and subsequent reviews. Good reports all around. In woodworking circles, I personally do not hear this kind of consistent results for any other stand alone sharpener.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks guys for the help. I guess I'll be making an Amazon purchase. It looks like it comes with free shipping too! great. [8D]


----------



## woodwish (Apr 26, 2006)

Wish I had read this a year or so ago.  Bought another brand and what a piece of crap!  A good friend has the DD 750 and it seems to be worth the time and money to get one instead of the cheaper store brands.


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 26, 2006)

I got the 750 on sale from Amazon, and let me tell you...there isnt a dull drill bit within 5 miles of my garage. I took unused HF drill bits and drilled with them. They cut good. Then put them in the drill doctor and MAN what a difference. They cut like lasers! Definately one of the best tools in my shop.


----------



## Peninhandrjg (May 2, 2006)

Next question...... How often do you sharpen your bits?


----------



## jscola (May 2, 2006)

Can you sharpen BRAD POINT BITS with the D.D. ?


----------



## Dario (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peninhandrjg_
> <br />Next question...... How often do you sharpen your bits?



Depends on a lot of factors; usage, material being drilled, quality of drill bit, etc.


----------



## alamocdc (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jscola_
> <br />Can you sharpen BRAD POINT BITS with the D.D. ?


I haven't tried, but you can convert them to split points. That's what I did with my 8mm.


----------



## jdavis (May 2, 2006)

We have several ,but we use the DrillDoctor for all bits now


----------



## woodbutcher (May 10, 2006)

Drill Doctor


----------



## Pipes (May 11, 2006)

I just got the Drill Dr 750 there closing out on amazon and after all rebates and dicount codes I got it for 65 bucks shipped !!One a the best tool buys I ever got IMHO and it is a fantastic product works great !! and an american company that a actually speak to you on the ph !!![]


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Peninhandrjg_
> <br />Next question...... How often do you sharpen your bits?



When they get dull. []


----------



## Rifleman1776 (May 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jscola_
> <br />Can you sharpen BRAD POINT BITS with the D.D. ?



Only if you want to convert them to regular twist bits. []
Straight answer: No.
BTW, Drill Doctor is a valuable asset to any shop, I really like mine, an older 500 model.


----------



## pete00 (May 12, 2006)

Howdy

Just visiteed Amazon....there's a gazillion models of Dr Drill.
Which is the overall best to buy....thanks


----------



## Pipes (May 12, 2006)

the 750PK if its still on sale at 89 bucks with a 15 buck mail in rebate even 89 bucks is a great price IMO !!! [] O and there was a 10% off coupon floating arounf I used also its in the older thread a couple a weeks back about this same subject !!!





http://affordablepipes.com/


----------



## Dario (May 12, 2006)

What Pipes said [^]


----------



## Randy_ (May 13, 2006)

For most people, the 500 is all they need.  Only difference between it and the 750 is the size bit it will handle.  500 up to 1/2".  750 up to 3/4".  Most twist drill sets that find their way into home shops only go up to 1/2" so the 500 is just fine.

There are several large pen kits that require twist drills larger than 1/2".  If you are going to get involved with those kits then the extra money for the 750 would be justified.  If you have or can get a good deal on a 500, DD  will sell you a chuck that will allow 3/4" bits to be sharpened in the 500.  On the other hand, $89 for the 750 is an absolute steal!!  I paid about that for my little 350 several years ago and it won't do nearly as much as the 500 and the 750.


----------



## Pipes (May 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />For most people, the 500 is all they need.  Only difference between it and the 750 is the size bit it will handle.  500 up to 1/2".  750 up to 3/4".  Most twist drill sets that find their way into home shops only go up to 1/2" so the 500 is just fine.
> 
> There are several large pen kits that require twist drills larger than 1/2".  If you are going to get involved with those kits then the extra money for the 750 would be justified.  If you have or can get a good deal on a 500, DD  will sell you a chuck that will allow 3/4" bits to be sharpened in the 500.  On the other hand, $89 for the 750 is an absolute steal!!  I paid about that for my little 350 several years ago and it won't do nearly as much as the 500 and the 750.



I agree it's a steal and with discount codes and the 15 buck rebate I stole  my 750 for $65.00 including shipping []




http://affordablepipes.com/


----------

